# Recovering from 3 years Blast & Cruise



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello everyone, I am still alive. I know i went MIA for awhile, but i've still been lifting and going at it....a little to much.

For those who remember I have been cycling for quite some time. I have been blasting and cruising with many various different cycles. I know I pulled an extremely retarded move by not coming off and just running test @ 200mg/wk in between cycles. I love the feeling of being on and hate the fact that you loose muscle coming off, so my arrogant self decided not too....BUT, what made me realize my ignorance was me wanting a future...a future that includes a FAMILY...with KIDS. My own kids, from my sperm....Now i feel that I have been on for so long that i may be sterile. My last gf and i broke up 6 months ago, and since then i have fallen in love with a girl whom i would LOVE to eventually start a family with. 

So all in all, I am coming off until I have restored myself to a natural homeostasis. I am hoping a rigorous pct and some time off will bring me back 100%. I AM having anxiety coming off. Mostly because I have been putting porn stars to shame since i have met her. Our sexual compatibility is on another level, and making her squirt and orgasm double digit times per session is usual. We go at it 3-5X per day(eq/test great endurance) and she is getting the best sex she ever has or ever will. The anxiety i am getting is the fear of coming off and her not getting what she is used to and possibly cheating and fucking some other dude. My T will literally be close to zero for god who knows how long, I am hoping some Cialis can compensate for this during my time off =/    I have even laid in bed crying in fear of loosing her because of this. Real men have no problem expressing their true emotions, so if this bothers you go read some manly man magazine and fuck off. 



PCT: keep in mind things may change. open to all opinions.


My supercharged pct protocol by Dr. Scally to regain my god damn nuts back, achieve normal/natural sexual function and be able to have a good sperm count is as follow:

DR. SCALLY's pct

HCG: 2,000iu eod for 10 days. 20,000iu in 10 days
clomid: 50mg/2xed for 30 days
nolva: 20mg for 45 days

*adding aromasin 20mgs/ed for 4 weeks
*adding cialis to keep my women happy


So, any thoughts on how you guys think this is going to go? am i screwed? Still hope?

Thanks you! will rep


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Just try knocking her up while cruising and running some HCG. And yes, you're still a pussy.




you think some hcg while cruising would really help with sperm count even still on?

i have came inside her 3X a day for 6 months....nothing..


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 6, 2014)

Clomid fo sho


----------



## MI1972 (Jun 6, 2014)

there are many reasons... its not all sperm.  My wife's tubes were plugged after my first boy.  She couldnt conceive no matter how many loads I blew in her.  Tried Invitro, didnt take...  so I adopted my gorgeous daughter.    But if you are concerned, go get tested....   jack off in a cup and they will let you know if you have swimmers..


----------



## MI1972 (Jun 6, 2014)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Real men have no problem expressing their true emotions, so if this bothers you go read some manly man magazine and fuck off.


  Oh, and you may want to get your estrogen checked...


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Oh, and you may want to get your estrogen checked...



true, could be fucked..but realizing the fact you might loose the love of your life and on top of that having a life of trt and no kids.....kinda hard to take in


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> there are many reasons... its not all sperm.  My wife's tubes were plugged after my first boy.  She couldnt conceive no matter how many loads I blew in her.  Tried Invitro, didnt take...  so I adopted my gorgeous daughter.    But if you are concerned, go get tested....   jack off in a cup and they will let you know if you have swimmers..



adoption is great but not my thing. It's like ordering a mail order bride..


----------



## MI1972 (Jun 6, 2014)

If the love of your life leaves because of that, she is not the love of your life...


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> there are many reasons... its not all sperm.  My wife's tubes were plugged after my first boy.  She couldnt conceive no matter how many loads I blew in her.  Tried Invitro, didnt take...  so I adopted my gorgeous daughter.    But if you are concerned, go get tested....   jack off in a cup and they will let you know if you have swimmers..



my semen is close to clear and very watery..i doubt it. can you go from zero sperm count to having one?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> If the love of your life leaves because of that, she is not the love of your life...



very true, thank you. she is a very sexual person, that is why it scares me. read my post in everything goes...might shed some light on why i feel she might wonder


----------



## MI1972 (Jun 6, 2014)

Trust is the foundation...  if it is cracked, it is very hard to repair.  I read your post, and I see how you would have concerns, but you had better figure all of this out before knocking her up or marrying her..   otherwise the rest of your life will be fucked..

Damn, I feel old now....    by the way, once you marry her, kiss blow jobs goodbye..


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Trust is the foundation...  if it is cracked, it is very hard to repair.  I read your post, and I see how you would have concerns, but you had better figure all of this out before knocking her up or marrying her..   otherwise the rest of your life will be fucked..
> 
> Damn, I feel old now....    by the way, once you marry her, kiss blow jobs goodbye..




HAHA  i can live without them i guess lol. She says i can have whatever, whenever...and it's true as fuck haha.. rimjob, anal, deepthroat while cumming, literally anything..says i can piss on her...she a freak lol  ANYWAY hahah

i hope a good strong pct will help!


----------



## mac10chap (Jun 6, 2014)

I think you'll be good with that PCT.  I too had trouble conceiving a second child with my wife.  We tried for months and nothing.  I ended up coming off the juice and got on a heavy intake of clomid.  3 weeks later, she was pregnant.


----------



## MI1972 (Jun 6, 2014)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> HAHA  i can live without them i guess lol. She says i can have whatever, whenever...and it's true as fuck haha.. rimjob, anal, deepthroat while cumming, literally anything..says i can piss on her...she a freak lol  ANYWAY hahah
> 
> i hope a good strong pct will help!



just sayin...thing change.  Good luck!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

mac10chap said:


> I think you'll be good with that PCT.  I too had trouble conceiving a second child with my wife.  We tried for months and nothing.  I ended up coming off the juice and got on a heavy intake of clomid.  3 weeks later, she was pregnant.



awesome bro! what did your dose look like! great story too...happy for you man! congrats!


----------



## mac10chap (Jun 6, 2014)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> awesome bro! what did your dose look like! great story too...happy for you man! congrats!



I just did 50mg/day of the clomid and followed the other typical PCT protocol.  Everything but HCG that is.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 7, 2014)

mac10chap said:


> I just did 50mg/day of the clomid and followed the other typical PCT protocol.  Everything but HCG that is.



how long were you on?


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 7, 2014)

Consider yourself lucky! Do you want to become a father at 23?

I have no idea of any damage or irreparable damage you might have caused yourself. At least you can still perform. That would destroy me more than a low sperm count.

But I'm going to be following this, curiosity.

I do know that all this hype about the dangers of roids is way over blown, tho.


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Jun 7, 2014)

Does she know you use roids?  If she does explain to her your plan to stop and see what she thinks and hope she is on the same page as you.

If she doesn't know you are on roids things might not go that well telling her or attempting to stop.  

If you need a pinch hitter let me know.  I will pee on her for ya.


----------



## mac10chap (Jun 7, 2014)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> how long were you on?



Only a few months.  No where close to as long as you. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## devildogusmc (Jun 7, 2014)

Considering how long you were on, add in 75iu HMG eod for 10-14 days. Yes, the HMG AND the HCG will make the difference.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 7, 2014)

Lost Grizzly said:


> Does she know you use roids?  If she does explain to her your plan to stop and see what she thinks and hope she is on the same page as you.
> 
> If she doesn't know you are on roids things might not go that well telling her or attempting to stop.
> 
> If you need a pinch hitter let me know.  I will pee on her for ya.




hahahaha.. yes she knows and supports it.. curious to see what will happen when she isnt getting the D....what do you guys use during pct and after to keep it up/get it up?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 8, 2014)

Why don't you go and get tested rather than make assumptions? Plenty of guys conceive on gear, it might be her issue. Stop guessing numbnuts.

And wb btw.


----------



## exerciseordie (Jun 8, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Why don't you go and get tested rather than make assumptions? Plenty of guys conceive on gear, it might be her issue. Stop guessing numbnuts.
> 
> And wb btw.



This! I actually read an article from a doctor saying that he has brought fertility back to almost every single patient he put on trt, even if it were for very long periods if time.


----------



## bmw (Jun 8, 2014)

She's totally cheating on you bro.


----------



## Intense (Jun 8, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> If the love of your life leaves because of that, she is not the love of your life...




No doubt. No use having anxiety over it.


----------



## hellsgatekeeper (Jun 8, 2014)

Run an extended pct of clomid/nolva for 8 weeks, maybe 100mcg triptorellin first day only of pct. Start with higher doses of clomid/nolva (50mg clomid/20mg nolva) then taper down to lower levels and eod last 2 weeks. Might take longer but you'll recover. 

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Puppy (Jun 8, 2014)

bmw said:


> She's totally cheating on you bro.



I told you to not say anything.  She wants to keep it a secret


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 10, 2014)

Big Puppy said:


> I told you to not say anything.  She wants to keep it a secret



So you guys fucked her too hey?


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 10, 2014)

Before these 3 years of blasting and cruising what were you doing?


----------



## tools2020 (Aug 22, 2014)

I think you have a solid pct plan, I couldn't imagine going off while cruising for 3 years. Maybe add some adex for later when you're done with your pct. From personal experience it helped with libido issues that continued past my pct. Patience will be your friend as well. Good luck to you man.


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 22, 2014)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> my semen is close to clear and very watery...



Wow, I did not know that would happen.  I have been cruising for 8 months, and mine is thick and white.  Does this mean I am good to go still?  Is mine going to get clear and watery if I stay on?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 22, 2014)

malfeasance said:


> Wow, I did not know that would happen.  I have been cruising for 8 months, and mine is thick and white.  Does this mean I am good to go still?  Is mine going to get clear and watery if I stay on?



HAHAHAH you cant judge fertility by semen appearance.  and STFU hasnt posted in over a month


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 22, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> HAHAHAH you cant judge fertility by semen appearance.


Alright, well, he posted that it was clear and watery . . . I had not heard of that before.  That would freak me out a little bit.


----------



## whiteboy84 (Aug 23, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> If the love of your life leaves because of that, she is not the love of your life...



Exactly.


----------



## whiteboy84 (Aug 23, 2014)

I did the same thing for over a year. I PCT'd with Clomid 50 mg per day(tapered down last two weeks), took Nolvadex, took D aspartic acid, ZMA, Tongkat Ali, Multivitamin, Tribulus, lecithin(improves semen volume), bcaa's, and a product called night rest that improves sleep(melatonin and combo of herbs). I haven't been tested but judging by the size of my nuts and my sex drive, I'd say I'm back to where I was before gear. I'd need to get tested for my hormone levels and spend count to know for sure but by reading my body I'd say I'm gtg.


----------



## whiteboy84 (Aug 23, 2014)

Sperm count. It's my wife's spend count that's fucked up.


----------

